# Zacharias Ursinus on the covenant of grace and the hope of eternal life



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 17, 2021)

Q. 30 Where then do you get your hope of eternal life?

A. From the gracious covenant which God newly established with those who believe in Christ.

Q. 31 What is that covenant?

A. It is the reconciliation with God gained by the mediation of Christ in which God, because of Christ, promises those who believe in him that he will always be a gracious father and will give them eternal life.

They in return respond to him by accepting his blessings in true faith and, as is fitting for thankful and obedient children, by glorifying him forever.

And both parties publicly confirm this mutual promise by visible signs which we call sacraments.

For the reference, see Zacharias Ursinus on the covenant of grace and the hope of eternal life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

